# Logger Down!



## Ryan Willock (Aug 26, 2004)

We have had another logger in my area injured recently. He was a very experianced logger/ timber cutter and was falling a 10'' virginia pine with a chain saw. When the tree landed it came in contact with a stump and bounced up in the air and the butt hit the logger in the face cause serious injury. The guy now has eight steel plates in his face as well as a reconstructed sinus cavity and will be out of work for at least six months.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 26, 2004)

Hate to hear that Ryan. We have to respect the small stuff because most all of the time that is what will get us.

John


----------



## Newfie (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm, that's why you're supposed to leave the stump after it starts falling. Hate to hear about somebody getting hurt though.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Aug 30, 2004)

Newfie, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## NeTree (Aug 31, 2004)

Hope he gets better and back to work.

This is what I was referring to when I mentioned that sometimes even the most experienced guys get complacent. We have to keep these accidents in our mental filing cabinet.


----------

